# Western Hunt 2018 (looking at antelope)



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Beginning planning for my first hunt out West. Graduated college and have nothing to do until end of October when I start full time work. I have been looking at several different hunts such as mule deer, antelope, and elk and am leaning towards antelope since I can hopefully get it done early in the season and get back to hunt hard for a whitetail in Ohio. I wanted to do elk, but it seems very daunting, especially by myself but willing to hear peoples opinions and experiences. I am in extremely good shape and was looking at buying a small pop up camper or kicking it in a tent or back of the car depending on where I land.

I was looking at Wyoming for antelope and will be archery hunting or MAYBE Colorado for an OTC elk tag. Curious of peoples experiences or recommendations on a unit that you have been to?

Also, I was looking at starting to buy preference points for some good hunts in the future. Any recommendations?

Thanks guys!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can’t hardly go wrong with SE WY for antelope. I hunted about an hour SE of Casper and they were everywhere. Plenty of public land, but also plenty of ranchers that will let you hunt. Its as close to a “sure thing” as a hunt can be.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Did you do archery or rifle, which unit do you like down there?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I went with a buddy that already had a hunt booked, so it was a rifle hunt. I really just went for the experience, I couldn't pay $5k for a 3 day hunt. I do plan to go back once my boys are old enough to hunt, but will do a DIY hunt. I'm not sure which unit, but it was in Shawnee, WY. Antelope are literally everywhere, especially if you can get within a couple miles of the winter wheat or alfalfa fields. I think I read once there are more antelope in SE Wyoming than the rest of North America combined. Lots of mule deer too, but finding a good 4x4 proved to be difficult. Scenery is amazing, I could have spent a week just looking for fossils and artifacts.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, I have no time limit so I wanted to find a unit with a lot of land. I mean a ton, and the ability to draw a tag or buy a OTC. Might be worth finding a unit that I could buy a OTC mule tag if I get my pronghorn quick and see Miley's around.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you have to put in for a Wyoming tag, but I think it's almost a sure thing in some areas. I have a buddy that went out with some friends numerous years in a row and drew a tag every year. Once you get drawn, you can by more tags OTC. 
Land to hunt in WY isn't a problem, over half is either BLM or State land. 
https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Public-Access/Access-Summary


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Find an area in Wyoming with accessible public land. A lot of public land in Wyoming is landlocked by private land. Anywhere around Casper, Sheridan, Douglas, or Buffalo has plenty of Antelope. I have hunted Antelope in Wyoming multiple times and always had plenty of opportunity. Be ready to shoot 300 yards. I've shot several closer to 400 yards. As far as Elk, go to Colorado for an OTC bull tag. I lived in Vail for a year and killed a 5x5 in the White River National Forest outside of town. Elk are way easier to find when bugling or after the snow falls. You can only buy one type of elk the tag, either bow or gun. I choose gun. I lived and worked on the mountain all year. Elk were very elusive until the snow started, then they became easy to find as they migrated out of the highest dark timber bowls. I waited to buy a second gun season tag once the weather changed and killed my bull the second day.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I wouldn't waste your time or money on mule deer. The tags are expensive, the animals aren't as challenging as a whitetail, and the meat sucks. I have killed mule deer from the tree line, the sage flats, and in the river bottoms. They all tasted awful. Elk and antelope are excellent to eat.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm still scratching my head at "Nothing to do until October"....
10 months off!! Nice.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

yes on Wyoming antelope there are more antelope than people ! it is a draw state then unsold lisc. become available around july . you have to watch the area you put in for because last years winter took a huge toll on them . pm me with your phone no. if you want help selecting . I have been playing the draws in the west since about 1998 .


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha to clarify on "nothing to do", I graduated from college a semester early (a few weeks ago) and am studying for my CPA currently through May. After that I have 0 commitments until end of October when I start full time employment. And yes it will be super nice!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Take advantage of your time off. Get out west early if you can and scout everything out before the openers. Once you're out there, you can camp for free on public land. Doing it that way you can spend a lot of time out there for pretty cheap.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

Check out some OTC elk units in Colorado, especially since you have the time and are in good shape. Do some(tons) of research to locate a good public land area and spend a couple weeks hunting hard and you have a very good chance of getting an elk. We have had very good success on DIY public land for archery elk in northwest Colorado. Get in the best shape possible - you cannot be in too good of shape for elk hunting.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Draggin' Fish said:


> Check out some OTC elk units in Colorado, especially since you have the time and are in good shape. Do some(tons) of research to locate a good public land area and spend a couple weeks hunting hard and you have a very good chance of getting an elk. We have had very good success on DIY public land for archery elk in northwest Colorado. Get in the best shape possible - you cannot be in too good of shape for elk hunting.


It is very tempting to do an Elk hunt. It may be nerve wrecking alone to start though.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

mbarrett1379 said:


> It is very tempting to do an Elk hunt. It may be nerve wrecking alone to start though.


any suggestions for an outfitter?


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

I hunted Colorado Unit 25 public land. Your best bet would be early muzzleloader season in September.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Did my first antelope hunt last year about an hour south of Casper and had a blast. Do you have any preference points? If not you have to look at more Eastern Wyoming due to draw odds.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice deer. No I do not have any preference points. I was looking in that area of the state. Anyone hunt them archery?


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, I changed my mind and decided I am going to do OTC Elk in Colorado. Already started getting in shape as I will be there for over 2 weeks. Planning on tons of backcountry. Found a unit in SW Colorado that I really like the looks of. Anyone got experience down there? Shoot me a pm


----------

